# Deezer



## F0ZZ

Is there any chance Deezer will come to the M3 in Canada/US markets? I use Deezer instead of Spotify because it apparently works better with my home automation system. I’m considering a switch to Spotify, but if Deezer is coming, ill just wait.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

I doubt it, unless it becomes a bigger player in the market.


----------



## sduck

I would highly doubt it. I work in the music business, and haven't even heard of it.


----------



## F0ZZ

It’s the European version of Spotify. Lots of users.


----------



## sduck

Ah, ok. Did some research, it sounds like a very cool service. I like a lot of stuff about it! I'm already paying for a family plan on spotify, as my wife and daughter really like it, so won't be adding another service immediately, but it's good to know about.


----------



## spot034

Spotify is also the European version of Spotify. 

Spotify is Swedish


----------

